# 1959 Corvette fenders



## Babyboomerbikes (Feb 21, 2019)

Are the stainless fenders magnetic ?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 21, 2019)

@Boris @vincev


----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2019)

The stainless steel ones on my 55 vette are.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 21, 2019)

They should be.


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 21, 2019)

The 4 different Corvettes (1955 to 1958) I have had all had stainless fenders.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes, they are magnetic.


----------

